# New From Iowa



## miro34 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just purchased our 2010 260fl last October and haven't even had the chance to camp in it yet, but have a trip to Bristol, TN for the 16th of March so looking forward to the trip. Wondering if there are any members from the Quad Cites area of Iowa/Illinois? Happy Camping!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## miro34 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.


Thanks, we are so excited for our first trip out, we absolutely love the floor plan in our 260fl


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy the first trip and keep a pen and paper handy as you will find things you need/want as you're camping.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Enjoy your new trailer... Are you going for the race?


----------



## miro34 (Mar 5, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> Enjoy your new trailer... Are you going for the race?


I am going to the race, this will be my fifth year in a row going, but first taking my own camper, and of course the virgin trip for our new outback


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers, and enjoy the race!!!







That one is on my bucket list.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Happy Camping!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! We have the same camper (260fl) Hope you love yours as much as we do!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

miro34 said:


> Just purchased our 2010 260fl last October and haven't even had the chance to camp in it yet, but have a trip to Bristol, TN for the 16th of March so looking forward to the trip. Wondering if there are any members from the Quad Cites area of Iowa/Illinois? Happy Camping!!


I'm just down river from you in Keokuk. Ran into several people with OB's thanks to Thompson and Sons RV. We have camped outside of Muscatine several times. I hope you enjoy you new camper. We use ours as much as possible and are planning it take it to TX this fall, the furtherest we have travel with it since we bought it 5 years ago.


----------

